# AVR that can let you browse your PC



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

What AVR's can let you browse your PC files for pics, videos and music.

Thanks


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

You might start here http://www.dlna.org/products/
Some DLNA compatible products might do what you're looking for.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

engtaz said:


> What AVR's can let you browse your PC files for pics, videos and music.
> 
> Thanks


If you have any games console connected to your main system, they can be used to access content from your pc. It would be nice however if you could access is directly.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
More and more AVR's offer PC Connectivity. My AVR has a PC Input and it is not exactly esoteric.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Moonfly said:


> If you have any games console connected to your main system, they can be used to access content from your pc. It would be nice however if you could access is directly.


It's been awhile since I've played around with the stuff, but game stations (at least the PS3) were lousy at supporting codecs. You shouldn't have a problem with pics or music, but video's might be a issue.

One of the reasons I just went with a HTPC. Just use the source...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I never had any issues with the PS3 and wirelessly accessing files from my old laptop. The new laptop doesn't have anything downloaded on it so for obvious reasons i can't access them.:whistling:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Generic said:


> It's been awhile since I've played around with the stuff, but game stations (at least the PS3) were lousy at supporting codecs. You shouldn't have a problem with pics or music, but video's might be a issue.
> 
> One of the reasons I just went with a HTPC. Just use the source...


For that you need a server client and appropriate codec pack. I use PS3 media server and have a community codec pack installed and Ive have yet to find anything I cant run. Its not a slick a something like XBMC running from a HTPC or front end media PC fed of a server, but it does work pretty well.


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

I know about the PS3 but was hoping someone has found a AVR that works even better. ????? about PS3 community codec pack.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2011)

engtaz said:


> I know about the PS3 but was hoping someone has found a AVR that works even better. ????? about PS3 community codec pack.


I could be wrong, but I don't think that exist yet. Your last PC (if you still have it) might work as a media player with minor updates. I took my last PC that is pretty old (1.?Ghz AMD64, 8 Series GT Nvidia card, and installed a new 1TB sata drive, loaded XBMC live and it can play 720P .mkv files flawlessly. Does have problems with 1080i. 

Even if you don't want to build a brand new HTPC, it is so easy, and cheap to make a media player. A cheap HDMI card that supports audio can just be hooked up to your new AVR.


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

My 5007 does. Not sure about video , never tried. It finds and plays the music. I can either right click on the song and "Play to" or see my PC, Laptop, NAS on the network and browse and play from the network.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Some in the PIONEER ELITE line like the SC-37.....


----------



## digit119 (May 22, 2011)

The Pioneer Elite series of AVR's can stream media content from your pc.


----------



## brian6751 (Jul 8, 2010)

why not a logitech squeezebox?


----------



## magic (May 23, 2011)

What about the oppo? I don't have experience with it but I have been thinking about going this route. 
I'm not sure how fast it moves but it plays all formats from what I can see and has a great reputation. 

http://www.oppodigital.com/blu-ray-bdp-93/


----------

